# G-meter actually Working?



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Has anyone got the actual G-meter to work? I don't just mean getting the menu and blank meter but actually getting it to work whist driving and getting the G reading or are all folks getting is a non-working pic and menu?


----------



## tommyknocker (Feb 10, 2012)

i got added the sport submenu and the gmeter but it's not working unfortunately. i guess sport submenu on the rs sets also the torque meter as seen on the r8. As said Vcds is rolling out v16.5 shortly, apparently beta users on the S3 found new controllers not shown before, hopefully they will finally label controller 17, it would help coding a lot. fingers crossed then, there's a lot of potential.


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

In a word no, to be fair I haven't been looking at this too much since finding the menu. Someone more mechanically minded may be needed for this as the info for the g meter would come from the accelerometers. Think the sensors are in the wheel arches. Somewhere in all those coding units will be something on those sensors, but 1) no one has needed to look for this before and 2) you really wouldn't want to mess them up.


----------



## WL80 (Jul 10, 2018)

A bit of grave digging here as the thread is somewhat old...
Did anyone manage to get g-meter or any other extra display on the TTS sport mode right panel (where normally only mpg / time can be displayed)?


----------



## TRTT (Sep 16, 2015)

Also it is a TTRS option or also available on the TTS? If available for the TTS, can anyone share how it's accessed? Thanks!


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Surely you need all of the other electronics that go with it to measure the G in the first place and have that information available to the screen. I don't think any of this stuff is just sitting in the background of the code waiting to be turned on. You have it or you don't have it.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I have it in my RS. Yes it's interesting, draws a nice trace but not much else IMO. Another in that category also IMO is the boost gauge as when you're clogging there's no way to look at the boost.


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

AFAIK G meter only ever works on the TTRS.
TT(S) don't have the required measuring hardware, hence the empty dial when you try activating it.


----------



## mark_tts (Feb 16, 2011)

yes, i got it working using obdeleven on my tts.


----------



## WL80 (Jul 10, 2018)

@ mark
can you share details? G-meter only or load gauges too?
Cheers


----------



## mark_tts (Feb 16, 2011)

WL80 said:


> @ mark
> can you share details? G-meter only or load gauges too?
> Cheers


g meter only im afraid, its selected via sport display and gives you a little radar plot as you drive, when you stop it shows the max values

the coding is in the post https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1086825

it was over a year ago so i dont remember exactly but im pretty sure the coding was exactly as written (ive found that sometimes the coding can be subtly different from that guide)

my tts is my18 btw.

hope that helps


----------



## WL80 (Jul 10, 2018)

Thanks Mark!


----------



## AlexA (Mar 5, 2011)

mark_tts said:


> WL80 said:
> 
> 
> > @ mark
> ...


I also got it working on my MY 2017 TT following the instructions using Odbeleven.


----------



## orelf12 (Jul 24, 2018)

Yeah only g meter. Works perfectly enabled by OBD eleven


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Yup I got my G-meter working via VCDS. Followed the thread, did a reset and all worked!


----------

